
Turkey’s ‘voluptuous’ breakfast for one [video] - diminish
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20171005-turkeys-voluptuous-breakfast-for-one
======
leemailll
So it's basically a lot of olives, chilis, and cheese? I had much more of
choice in quality hotels in China in buffet style.

------
alxjsn
vs. a San Francisco Soylent breakfast

------
scribu
tl;dw: They bring you enough food for four people, even if you’re alone.

